# The Tone King Reviews Ed Roman Quicksilver....Why?



## Church2224 (Jul 10, 2011)

Seems like Ed Roman has made ONE decent guitar out of the many POS he has built-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zeLEAWJ9vIk&feature=feedu

Honestly what do you think of this? I think Ed is trying to use this as a way to advertise his shoddy business by having a luthier who works for him build ONE decent guitar. What saddens me is he plays off of the emotions of people who hate corporations when he himself is in fact worse... I do not know how someone can give such an instrument praise with the name of "Ed Roman" on the headstock of that thing...


----------



## ittoa666 (Jul 10, 2011)

Nice guitars or not, he's still a massive tool.


----------



## Church2224 (Jul 11, 2011)

ittoa666 said:


> Nice guitars or not, he's still a massive tool.



Ed will NEVER be anything compared to Leo Fender, George Fullerton, Tom Anderson, John Suhr, PRS, Grover Jackson, Ken Parker, Sterling Ball, Jim @ Strictly 7 and James Tyler. At least those guys knew/know QUALITY. 

If you read most of the reviews of Roman's guitars they are usually Pieces of Crap. The only good reviews are clearly made by him or his coworkers.


----------



## Animus (Jul 11, 2011)

looks like a PRS.


----------



## ROAR (Jul 11, 2011)

I like how "glue robs tone."

Never heard a decent thing from Ed Roman,
and one guy's opinion isn't going to change that.


----------



## themike (Jul 11, 2011)

The "Tone King" has several videos of him doing tours and walking through Ed's shop. I can't respect anything that showcases a crook/lier/criminal as anything besides a crook/lier/criminal.


----------



## Church2224 (Jul 11, 2011)

ROAR said:


> I like how "glue robs tone."
> 
> Never heard a decent thing from Ed Roman,
> and one guy's opinion isn't going to change that.




I had a big WTF moment when he said that. If that is true then all PRS, Gibsons, B.C. Rich, Jacksons, BRJs, ect. all have had their tone robbed because of Neck Thru and Set in construction, which uses glue! 

Also, isn;t tone supposed to be a "Subjective" thing? Something Ed Trollman does not understand.


----------



## Strawberry Man (Jul 11, 2011)

"The Tone King" pisses me off so much. He's got this room full of expensive gear and guitars but I've never seen a video of his where his playing didn't remind me of someone just picking up the guitar.


----------



## Church2224 (Jul 11, 2011)

Strawberry Man said:


> "The Tone King" pisses me off so much. He's got this room full of expensive gear and guitars but I've never seen a video of his where his playing didn't remind me of someone just picking up the guitar.




Yeah I know...and his "tone" is not that great either. He has some sweet gear though, which is why I liked he vids, he just had sweet gear.

But when I first saw the vids of him touring Ed's shop I unsubscribed from him....


----------



## Sicarius (Jul 11, 2011)

the guitar/amp combo works well, it sounds pretty good.


----------



## sell2792 (Jul 11, 2011)

Fuck both of em. That video pisses me off for so many reasons.


----------



## jymellis (Jul 11, 2011)

first thing i noticed was at the 1:50 mark. as he flips the guitar around to show the back.

look at the black plastic cavity cover. you can actually see the 2 pots deforming the cover. the guitar doesnt have enough clearance between the cavity cover and pots. the cover is tightened down on top of the back of the pots sooo hard that they are pushing out the cover in 2 places. (looks like 2 lumps) ill report as i see more

2:36 we have the neck pickup (then flicks switch to bridge)
then we have a bridge pick up (then flicks to middle of switch)
then we have 1 in the middle (there is no fookin middle pick up)

if hes talking about selections of the switch, then tell us what the positions do

6:00 glue kills tone? on a guitar with a 3 piece glued neck, prolly a multi part glued headstock, and a glued maple cap? and a glued on fretboard.


----------



## wannabguitarist (Jul 11, 2011)

Ed's a douche and all but the Quiksilvers I've played have actually been pretty awesome guitars; comparable to the PRS there . There was a shop in Sacramento (Skip's?) that bought a bunch for cheap when his shop first got closed down a while ago.


----------



## Church2224 (Jul 11, 2011)

jymellis said:


> first thing i noticed was at the 1:50 mark. as he flips the guitar around to show the back.
> 
> look at the black plastic cavity cover. you can actually see the 2 pots deforming the cover. the guitar doesnt have enough clearance between the cavity cover and pots. the cover is tightened down on top of the back of the pots sooo hard that they are pushing out the cover in 2 places. (looks like 2 lumps) ill report as i see more
> 
> ...



Good eye with the pots deforming the cover, man. Plus "A guitar built for war- We use Plastic!" I am sorry but if it was built for war use metal. Jackson uses metal covers ...Oh yeah they are a big company that screws over guitar players, unlike Roman who is a f***ing saint. 




Not bashing plastic at all just saying Ed Roman's Stupidity. 

Ed is using the Tone King is this vid to promote his business it is obviously. I do not care how good these Quicksilvers are he has built too many bad guitars and screwed over too many people to be around. How can a man such as him still be in business? I mean there are so many other private luthiers, custom shops, big production guitars, ect. out there why choose him?


----------



## jymellis (Jul 11, 2011)

even matching wood covers would be better suited for that guitar than flat black plastic. prolly couldnt fit anything else over the protruding pots


----------



## Church2224 (Jul 11, 2011)

wannabguitarist said:


> Ed's a douche and all but the Quiksilvers I've played have actually been pretty awesome guitars; comparable to the PRS there . There was a shop in Sacramento (Skip's?) that bought a bunch for cheap when his shop first got closed down a while ago.



I think that the people who build these guitars, as Ed really doesn't, should start their own company and build them themselves, as they are the ONLY guitars I hear any good about them. Put their name on it. All of the other guitar built by "Ed" I hear no good things...

Here is an example of a custom guitar maker we CAN trust with a pretty good PRS based model, if you want that style but do not want a PRS...

Welcome to David Thomas McNaught Guitars -- bringing you the finest in custom handmade electric guitars


----------



## Church2224 (Jul 11, 2011)

jymellis said:


> even matching wood covers would be better suited for that guitar than flat black plastic. prolly couldnt fit anything else over the protruding pots




Hey Ed- Why you no use wood 4 covers? I bet you jelly of builder who make guitar with da wood cover5-

Galleries

lol I want to start an Ed Roman Meme over at the Sevenstring Memes sections....


----------



## longfalcon (Jul 11, 2011)

wannabguitarist said:


> Ed's a douche and all but the Quiksilvers I've played have actually been pretty awesome guitars; comparable to the PRS there . There was a shop in Sacramento (Skip's?) that bought a bunch for cheap when his shop first got closed down a while ago.



i think skips still has a few, they bring them out and discount them as "new old stock" every now and then


----------



## ROAR (Jul 11, 2011)

Ed Trollman hahahahahaha
I'm so high


----------



## noob_pwn (Jul 11, 2011)

the guitar is either out of tune or not intonating correctly haha. Even If it's good I'd never hand over my money to that guy


----------



## Invader (Jul 11, 2011)

The Tone King and Ed Roman. Way too much fail in one sentence


----------



## Koop (Jul 11, 2011)

The Tone King should spend more time practicing and less time spending money on gear


----------



## jymellis (Jul 11, 2011)

Koop said:


> The Tone King should spend more time practicing and less time spending money on gear


 
0:36-0:37 the wide eyed staring face he makes at the beginning while playing makes me feel uncomfortable.

if he made that face at me in real life i would instinctly and violently defend myself,to the death.


----------



## sell2792 (Jul 11, 2011)

That fuck blocked me off his videos/


----------



## Church2224 (Jul 11, 2011)

sell2792 said:


> That fuck blocked me off his videos/



WHY? 

I wonder if he finds out about this thread...I wonder what he would do to the rest of us.


----------



## djpharoah (Jul 11, 2011)

"Lemme through one of these up first  then proceed to play cleans and bluesy riffs "

Joking aside - his reviews are decent for some gear.


----------



## Church2224 (Jul 11, 2011)

djpharoah said:


> "Lemme through one of these up first  then proceed to play cleans and bluesy riffs "
> 
> Joking aside - his reviews are decent for some gear.



I liked his review of the ICT700 Iceman and also for doing some DBZ Guitar reviews. 

I am more focused on Ed (T)Ro(LL)man, though, not the Tone king ...


----------



## nostealbucket (Jul 11, 2011)

-"this is an ed roma-"
- "OH GOD! KILL IT! KILL IT NOW!!"


----------



## thetoneking (Jul 11, 2011)

Church2224 said:


> WHY?
> 
> I wonder if he finds out about this thread...I wonder what he would do to the rest of us.



I found out! And, everyone is welcome to comment. 

Please bear in mind, I take a lot of pride in doing what I do. When someone leaves a comment, calling me inappropriate names, or leaving absolutely useless, condescending comments and remarks ... I don't have to like it, and certainly don't have to keep that nonsense up there. It's not what my site is about.

But, I always welcome disagreement & dialogue, but please, just be coordial about it. I stand behind everything I say ... and if / when I am wrong, I freely admit it. 

I'm not in the business to sell guitars. I don't own a store, and do this for fun .. so when someone uses my video to talk trash - that's who gets blocked and deleted. 

We all good?

As for Ed Roman - As everyone else is talking their .02 - here is my .02 ... I never had a problem with the guy. Every time I have ever called, he picked up the phone! When was the last time ANY CEO of ANY company picked up their phone? They don't. They hide behind their corporate PR & marketing department! Trust me, I know ... b/c when I call into companies, that is who I talk to (marketing, PR and AR). Ed picks up ALL THE TIME!! That's why I dig guys like Ed Roman, Rico Jr, Neil Moser, Minarik etc. These guys WANT to talk to people like us, b/c their lively hood depends on it! In fact, not to tell a lie ... the very first guitar I bought from him, was a used BC Rich. When I got it, I wasn't thrilled of the condition. He took it back, no questions asked. I could have gotten a full refund, but instead, I put it into a different guitar. Mind you - he had NO idea who I was ... and he treated me fine. That guitar today, is my main 'logo' guitar now (The Chopping Block : The Tone King | TheToneKing.com) ... see the top BC Rich Leopard guitar ). 

And ... not to tell any other lies ... that Quicksilver I bought from another collector! Ed and I laughed about it ... b/c he said I bought for cheaper than he was able to make it for. For me, as a collector - it was a SCORE! And, what was even more rewarding is the fact that he was able to tell me every bit of detail about it, which was cool. Heck, I've called into other companies, asking about old models, and the turn over is so crazy ... most people don't know much past what is current on their own websites. 

So, whereas everyone else bitches about the bullshit they read online ... I ask you (a) did YOU ever have a problem with Ed Roman, or are you judging the guy based on what you read? (b) As I never had a problem - don't blame me, my videos, or my content, b/c of what you read! If nothing else -appreciate the fact that I'm not afraid to tell a good story that I can personally back up, versus everyone that just spits back what they read. 

Let me tell you this ... after having put myself out there .. bad comments, and bad rumors spread around faster than the good stuff! I have nipped many forums in the bud, people talking trash about me! But, when I showed up, and replied .. . most realized that I wasn't a bad guy and stopped talking trash. 

Moral of the story - be cool, and don't get so high strung over this topic. Bottom line is that it's a killer looking axe, that I really like, and wanted to share it with you! That's it. If you're talking trash about me on my site, or even trash about Ed, or anyone else - my site, forum and videos are not the place for it ... so please, be cool.

Thanks & Rock ON!



Strawberry Man said:


> "The Tone King" pisses me off so much. He's got this room full of expensive gear and guitars but I've never seen a video of his where his playing didn't remind me of someone just picking up the guitar.



Sorry I piss you off. Sorry I can't play better for you. Try ITunes - there are LOTS Of great artists that are better players than me!

I take pride, in thinking that there are probably lots of people like me - people who just dig the gear, that don't have 8 hours a day to spend practicing. The fact that I try to share with the world, by giving the best demos possible - I'm sorry that I piss you off. 

Jees ...



Church2224 said:


> I liked his review of the ICT700 Iceman and also for doing some DBZ Guitar reviews.
> 
> I am more focused on Ed (T)Ro(LL)man, though, not the Tone king ...



Thx for the feedback on teh DBZ & Iceman!



djpharoah said:


> "Lemme through one of these up first  then proceed to play cleans and bluesy riffs "
> 
> Joking aside - his reviews are decent for some gear.



Thank you!


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 11, 2011)

wannabguitarist said:


> Ed's a douche and all but the Quiksilvers I've played have actually been pretty awesome guitars; comparable to the PRS there . There was a shop in Sacramento (Skip's?) that bought a bunch for cheap when his shop first got closed down a while ago.



this is what i've mostly heard about the quick silver guitars. 
the only negativity i've heard is from ss.org folks, and again, from folks who have never picked up that guitar.

i never have, so i cant say. however, i do have some concerns over 'handbuilt' as its not consistent with each other. 

and yeah, i think ed roman is a dick, but treat business separate from the man.


----------



## thetoneking (Jul 11, 2011)

Church2224 said:


> I had a big WTF moment when he said that. If that is true then all PRS, Gibsons, B.C. Rich, Jacksons, BRJs, ect. all have had their tone robbed because of Neck Thru and Set in construction, which uses glue!
> 
> Also, isn;t tone supposed to be a "Subjective" thing? Something Ed Trollman does not understand.



Tone is subjective. Agreed 1000%. But, same when I have reviewed neck-thru guitars - I commended the construction. I did the same for this guitar. But, b/c it's 'Ed Roman' ... everyone gets their knickers in a twist! Ed's mantra on the Quicksilver is the best possible neck joint (bolt-IN). In fact (I haven't tried), but I understand that if you take the bolts out - the construction is so solid ... you can pick up the body by the neck. IMO - that's 'precise'. Tolerance is very strict. That, coupled w/ the neck pickup being mounted right on the neck, other pickup hard mounted to body, and the tailpiece and bridge w/ tone-pros - it's military grade, rock solid construction. 

Thx!


----------



## somniumaeternum (Jul 11, 2011)

thetoneking said:


> I found out! And, everyone is welcome to comment.
> 
> Please bear in mind, I take a lot of pride in doing what I do. When someone leaves a comment, calling me inappropriate names, or leaving absolutely useless, condescending comments and remarks ... I don't have to like it, and certainly don't have to keep that nonsense up there. It's not what my site is about.
> 
> ...


 
Hearing about him picking up the phone doesn't really mean he doesn't make shitty products (whether he does or not I'm not debating here). Many smaller companies do that: RondoMusic / Agile, Keeley Electronics, 10-32 Guitars. And many of the bigger ones, if I don't talk to the CEO I talk to master luthier or the guy who actually builds the things (which is better than the guy who manages the money). 

I was actually thinking of starting a thread on this because I'm not _that_ familiar with Ed Roman. I hear the same kind of things that are on this thread very frequently though so it makes me wonder. I'm not saying I would go around telling people he's a liar/cheat/whatever, but I would certainly tell people that I've heard some shady stuff and to move forward at your own risk. 

I haven't really seen anything revolutionary that he's done that a lot of other luthiers don't do (better or worse is more subjective) but without the stigma and rumors associated with the guy. Many, many companies put out gear without there being rumors of completely FUBARing their customers. It has to stand for something right?

I get where you're coming from and I agree partly. If he hasn't had any issues why should you stay away from Roman's work? On the other side of the coin, this forum is a community and in said community we try to make sure that we don't get f-ed over by people. Yeah, sometimes strong feelings come up or things get said in immature ways but the result is the same. 

Further, when someone tries to "officially" review products (name, branded channel, semi-professional vid quality, etc), they should have a responsibility to make sure their peers don't get screwed over - especially if you're not associated with a company or anything. I get that you like the guitar and you never had issues, but to completely skip over the fact that issues (even just negative feelings on transactions) are very common is somewhat irresponsible. In the end you don't owe anyone anything but it just looks like the "fun" is more akin to you being more well known on the internet and not to actually help people if that's the case.


----------



## somniumaeternum (Jul 11, 2011)

On a side note.. I really have no animosity towards you or Roman. I just simply don't care. But it's not like you joining here is going to make people say "oh shit" and run away because a lot of what was said was valid. 

Although I hope things can be said more amicably


----------



## themike (Jul 11, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> yeah, i think ed roman is a dick, but treat business separate from the man.


 
I don't agree with that sentiment at all. If someone treats customers poorly, and doesn't stand behind his product, then he doesn't deserve my business. I've played a Quicksilver and it wasn't bad like some of the other pieces I've seen him turn out, but like I said - bottom line, I don't support people like that.


----------



## thetoneking (Jul 11, 2011)

somniumaeternum said:


> On a side note.. I really have no animosity towards you or Roman. I just simply don't care. But it's not like you joining here is going to make people say "oh shit" and run away because a lot of what was said was valid.
> 
> Although I hope things can be said more amicably


 




th3m1ke said:


> I don't agree with that sentiment at all. If someone treats customers poorly, and doesn't stand behind his product, then he doesn't deserve my business. I've played a Quicksilver and it wasn't bad like some of the other pieces I've seen him turn out, but like I said - bottom line, I don't support people like that.


 
I agree with you, and back it up. I know, when I have been jaded by someone that rubbed me the wrong way, I have taken my business elsewhere too! It's common sense (if you're not happy, move onto something that makes you happy). 

Rock ON!


----------



## fwd0120 (Jul 11, 2011)

yaaaaay group hug timeeee


----------



## thetoneking (Jul 11, 2011)

fwd0120 said:


> yaaaaay group hug timeeee



If we're doing a group hug - I am hoping there are some strippers among us


----------



## johnythehero (Jul 11, 2011)

thetoneking said:


> If we're doing a group hug - I am hoping there are some strippers among us


 I actually made a post on that video and I when I said you are a tool I ment he is a tool as I know some people who got personally screwed by ed (namely getting guitar they didn't order and when they asked ed about it he said he decided to send them something better or something but it ended up having a lot of QC issues)


----------



## jymellis (Jul 11, 2011)

thetoneking said:


> If we're doing a group hug - I am hoping there are some strippers among us


 
thanx for joining. i think if you post here, you could be a great asset to the people asking about diff. between amps


----------



## somniumaeternum (Jul 11, 2011)

It'd be nice to get some sort of response to the points I made just out of curiousity..


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 11, 2011)

th3m1ke said:


> I don't agree with that sentiment at all. If someone treats customers poorly, and doesn't stand behind his product, then he doesn't deserve my business. I've played a Quicksilver and it wasn't bad like some of the other pieces I've seen him turn out, but like I said - bottom line, I don't support people like that.




in that case, you may wanna steer clear of these companies as they mistreat their employees and to a certain degree, their customers 
******
****
****
** ****

and numerous other companies that cort was dealing with...

point is, if a deuce makes a MASTERPIECE, then people shouldn't deny that that deuce made a masterpiece regardless of his/her characteristic flaws. 

thats kinda like saying 'the artist/sculptural/painter, Michelangelo made some art. i dont want to say he did beautiful stuff coz he beat up his servant, and also painted penises in holy places'

if someone makes a great piece, just leave it at that. however, if someone brings up his her characteristics, and only talks about that person, and not his work, then yeah, sure, bash that fucker...

business and personal stuff should not be mixed with one another. if you expect AMAZING customer service, then go elsewhere. but if you want a good guitar....(not saying that quicksilver is the 'be all-end all' guitar)


----------



## JaeSwift (Jul 11, 2011)

Funny, I remember a certain luthier getting kicked out of Roman's store because Roman bought a guitar off his and tried to sell it off as his own.

Sorry dude, wether or not you reviewed a nice guitar is not of any concern. As far as I am concerned, SS.org is the place on the net where you can find out the god honest truth about pretty much any company or luthier that has something to do with 7 strings/ERG's and from all the horror stories here it's been pretty much confirmed that Roman is a tool. Wether or not we have personal experience is beside the point when there are customer reviews that tell us enough. 

Also, your saying the CEO of a company pickup up the phone...big whoop? If you run an SME you can easily afford to do that. You're not gonna hear Ibanez's CEO pick up the phone because they are too big of a company to be able to do that and they got big by selling good product, same goes for lots of other companies.


----------



## thetoneking (Jul 11, 2011)

JaeSwift said:


> Wether or not we have personal experience is beside the point when there are customer reviews that tell us enough.


I guess my customer review doesn't matter. Okay, I'm going home. Later ...


----------



## soliloquy (Jul 11, 2011)

JaeSwift said:


> Funny, I remember a certain luthier getting kicked out of Roman's store because Roman bought a guitar off his and tried to sell it off as his own.
> 
> Sorry dude, wether or not you reviewed a nice guitar is not of any concern. As far as I am concerned, SS.org is the place on the net where you can find out the god honest truth about pretty much any company or luthier that has something to do with 7 strings/ERG's and from all the horror stories here it's been pretty much confirmed that Roman is a tool. Wether or not we have personal experience is beside the point when there are customer reviews that tell us enough.
> 
> Also, your saying the CEO of a company pickup up the phone...big whoop? If you run an SME you can easily afford to do that. You're not gonna hear Ibanez's CEO pick up the phone because they are too big of a company to be able to do that and they got big by selling good product, same goes for lots of other companies.



no...there is a lot of shit behind ibanez as well. 

i mean, why should you consider the 'treatment of customers' any different than 'treatment of employees'? 

i wont get into it here, as i have created a few threads regarding this last year, but look up ibanez's relationship with cort, and what cort did to their employees in korea, and how ibanez didn't even raise an eye brow...


----------



## JaeSwift (Jul 11, 2011)

soliloquy said:


> no...there is a lot of shit behind ibanez as well.
> 
> i mean, why should you consider the 'treatment of customers' any different than 'treatment of employees'?
> 
> i wont get into it here, as i have created a few threads regarding this last year, but look up ibanez's relationship with cort, and what cort did to their employees in korea, and how ibanez didn't even raise an eye brow...



EDIT:

Forgot the on topic part: Mate, your customer review does matter, but the fact is you're in a forum, blatantly defending Roman from your own personal experiences, when, in my opinion, you have the responsibility to do some research and tell the full story since you are mass-communicating Roman via YouTube. Everyone's a journalist these days, so are you. 

I said they got big by selling good product and lots of it, not that there wasn't any shit behind Ibanez. Regardless, Cort is not Ibanez and there is a reason why pretty much all non-prestige Ibby's are now Indo made (same for Schecter and several others). Saying Ibanez didn't do anything is a bit awkward when I don't remember hearing anything about Schecter or ESP regarding that situation, but that's besides the point. The situation is similair to Nike and the whole sweatshop debacle; it wasn't exactly Nike who employed children, it were the factories that were sub-contracted and while I agree that there is a responsibility on behalf of the contractor to check if the production facilities are run well and fair, I don't believe the entire responsibility falls upon them.

And even then, neither Nike nor Ibanez are doing business with the afore mentioned factories anymore and that's the best thing you can do; stop giving them $$ to let them know those business practices will not fly.


----------



## MJS (Jul 11, 2011)

At least here, he can't block people & delete comments for making him look stupid by sprinkling some reality on what has got to be a paid review. 

"Glue kills tone"... while pimping a guitar with a glued on top just screams, "I'M A MORON!" 

Seriously, though... Does Ed Roman sell those bubbled out cavity covers separately, or do you have to buy a poorly constructed pile of shit to sport that fancy look?


----------



## ibanezRG1527 (Jul 11, 2011)

ive read almost none of this thread at all but i always thought that ed romans guitars (even if they are 100% exact rip-off's) looked pretty fuckin nice. never had any experiance with them but they LOOK ok


----------



## sell2792 (Jul 11, 2011)

Church2224 said:


> WHY?
> 
> I wonder if he finds out about this thread...I wonder what he would do to the rest of us.



Because I said fuck Ed Roman.


----------



## thetoneking (Jul 11, 2011)

MJS said:


> At least here, he can't block people & delete comments for making him look stupid by sprinkling some reality on what has got to be a paid review.
> 
> "Glue kills tone"... while pimping a guitar with a glued on top just screams, "I'M A MORON!"
> 
> Seriously, though... Does Ed Roman sell those bubbled out cavity covers separately, or do you have to buy a poorly constructed pile of shit to sport that fancy look?


 
I'm a moron? Thanks. And, I love that I'm a moron for deleting comments of people like you telling me I'm a moron. Do I show up at your front door, calling you a moron? Do me a favor, and don't show up at mine. You are the one w/ the arrogant comments, then wonder why I block people like you. 

Oh, by the way sport ... let me ask you a question ... how do you think the tone out of this guitar's neck joint sounds? If you had common courtesy to talk to me like a human being, not like an animal ... we wouldn't be in this pickle, and maybe we'd both learn something.

People like you amaze me. Seriously amaze me!


----------



## jymellis (Jul 11, 2011)

thetoneking said:


>


 
the same as a bolt on


----------



## sell2792 (Jul 11, 2011)

That's a terrible example Mr. King


----------



## somniumaeternum (Jul 11, 2011)

thetoneking said:


>



To be fair:

This doesn't prove that "glue kills tone". It just proves there are some people (I'd generalize them as "retards") that shouldn't be making guitars out there


----------



## thetoneking (Jul 11, 2011)

somniumaeternum said:


> To be fair:
> 
> This doesn't prove that "glue kills tone". It just proves there are some people (I'd generalize them as "retards") that shouldn't be making guitars out there


 
The point I was trying to make is that the neck joint is solid ... none of this shoddy (glue to make up for poor craftmanship) work.

Somehow I get flamed for that?


----------



## MJS (Jul 11, 2011)

thetoneking said:


> I'm a moron? Thanks. And, I love that I'm a moron for deleting comments of people like you telling me I'm a moron. Do I show up at your front door, calling you a moron? Do me a favor, and don't show up at mine. You are the one w/ the arrogant comments, then wonder why I block people like you.
> 
> Oh, by the way sport ... let me ask you a question ... how do you think the tone out of this guitar's neck joint sounds? If you had common courtesy to talk to me like a human being, not like an animal ... we wouldn't be in this pickle, and maybe we'd both learn something.
> 
> People like you amaze me. Seriously amaze me!




So, what you're telling me, is that you're not smart enough to realize that picture doesn't represent the use of glue in guitar manufacturing? 

It's funny how you have a problem with that sloppy glue job, but you're perfectly happy with that bulging cavity cover crushing down on your pots.... on a guitar with a *GLUED ON* maple top, no less. Then again, the video doesn't look like a paid advertisement for a glue company, so maybe that has something to do with it.

Seriously, did you think your maple top was attached with staples? Thumb tacks? Velcro, maybe? Are you saying that guitar has no tone, since the entire body is divided by a layer of glue and you believe "glue kills tone"?

What's holding the fretboard on? Static cling? Did you pull the frets to make sure there's no glue in the slots? No glue on the nut, right?

Yeah, it's a real mystery why the "glue kills tone" would make someone look like a moron.


----------



## technomancer (Jul 11, 2011)

Jesus fucking christ enough already

MJS: you're on the verge of getting banned for personal attacks, calm down


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 13, 2011)

Wow, this one came apart fast. Sheesh.


----------

